# Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?



## DJTMichel (8. September 2010)

Moin!
Wir fahren so ca. alle zwei Jahre für eine Woche nach Rügen. Ohne es genau zu wissen meine ich gehört zu haben, daß man für Nord- und Ostsee (Küstengewässer) neben dem Fischereischein keine anderen Berechtigungen braucht. Kann bitte dazu jemand eine verbindliche Auskunft geben?

Gruß & Petri Heil
Michel


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Ich habe mal kurz gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:



> Für das Angeln an der Küste Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns ist ein gültiger  Fischereischein oder befristeter Touristenfischereischein und eine  Angelkarte für die Küstengewässer Mecklenburg-Vorpommerns nötig.
> 
> Die Angelkarten kann man in fast allen Angelgeschäften und vielen  Tankstellen auf Rügen kaufen. Gerne nennen wir Ihnen Adressen, wo Sie  die Angelkarten 24h rund um die Uhr bekommen können.
> 
> ...



http://www.keschern.de/info-angelschein-ruegen.html


----------



## Brikz83 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Genau, für die Ostsee bei uns in MV brauchst du eine Erlaubnis(die aber ziemlich günstig ist mit 10 euronen), bekommst du im Angelladen oder einigen Tanken oder direkt ausdrucken, finde die seite nur nicht ;+


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> oder direkt ausdrucken, finde die seite nur nicht ;+



Dann guck dir mal die Seite genauer an, von der ich den Link eingestellt habe...


----------



## Brikz83 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

öhm...räusper... zu meiner Verteidigung, eigentlich sollte ich auch arbeiten anstatt Posts zu lesen


----------



## DJTMichel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Genau, für die Ostsee bei uns in MV brauchst du eine Erlaubnis(die aber ziemlich günstig ist mit 10 euronen),...


 
Danke Euch allen erst mal, hatte der hajo_s also doch recht. Aber womit begründet man in MV das Ganze, die Ostsee ist doch rechtlich der Nordsee sicher nicht unähnlich? Mir geht es weniger um das Geld, sondern um's Prinzip.

Gruß
Michel


----------



## petripohl (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Moin Moin,
es gibt übrigends auch in SH einige Küstenbereiche (z.B. Lübeck) für die ein extra Schein erforderlich ist.
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## Phoneutria (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



DJTMichel schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen erst mal, hatte der hajo_s also doch recht. Aber womit begründet man in MV das Ganze, die Ostsee ist doch rechtlich der Nordsee sicher nicht unähnlich? Mir geht es weniger um das Geld, sondern um's Prinzip.
> 
> Gruß
> Michel


 
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache!!! daher!!!

Grüße

p.s. schönes Beispiel MEfoschonzeit..Hier in MV ja, drüben hatted mit der Farbe zu tun( Laichkleid oder nich)


----------



## D-Hrubesch (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Hier mal ein Link mit der Auflistung der Ausgabestellen für Küstenfischereischeine.  |wavey:

http://www.lallf.de/fileadmin/media/PDF/fischer/Liste_AusgabeAE201007.pdf


----------



## DJTMichel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

hab' sie mir abgespeichert - Danke


----------



## Frank 77 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



angelpaar schrieb:


> richtig du brauchst ausser dem fischereischein keine weitere erlaubnis für küstengewässer ... ob es regionale einschränkungen gibt entzieht sich meiner kenntnis ... kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen ... vielleicht die bodden in m/v aber das weiß ich nicht ... hier in s/h auf jedenfall nicht


 
Beziehst Du dich auf den Fischereischein, wo die Jahresmarke für 10 Euro reingeklebt wird? 
Dieser ist in S/H für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern notwendig!


----------



## Rosi (10. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



Frank 77 schrieb:


> Beziehst Du dich auf den Fischereischein, wo die Jahresmarke für 10 Euro reingeklebt wird?
> Dieser ist in S/H für die Fischerei in Küstengewässern notwendig!



Und in Meck-Pom kostet das 6€ für die Fischereiabgabe. 

Aber das ist unerheblich. Wichtig ist, du hast 2 Scheine. Fischereischein und Küstenangelerlaubnis.


----------



## Trollmaster (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

@ D- Hurbesch

Danke für die Liste , so was habe ich schon länger gesucht aber bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Schönes Wochenende  Olaf.


*

*


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



angelpaar schrieb:


> uff ... nicht gewusst ... *aber die preise das geht noch* ...



Nö, finde ich  nicht... warum müssen wir dort bezahlen wenn wir angeln wollen und unsere Freunde aus den Osten der Republik dürfen bei uns an der Schleswig-Holsteiner Küste umsonst angeln?? 

_*Ich empfinde diese Abgabe als Abzocke und bleibe deswegen nur noch in heimischen Gewässern.
*_


----------



## antonio (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

die freunde im osten müssen im mv auch bezahlen nicht nur ihr.
genauso könnte man fragen warum kostet ne tageskarte hier nen zehner und dort nen zwanziger.

antonio


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



antonio schrieb:


> die freunde im osten müssen im mv auch bezahlen nicht nur ihr.
> genauso könnte man fragen warum kostet ne tageskarte hier nen zehner und dort nen zwanziger.
> 
> antonio



Sie zahlen aber bei uns an der Schleswig-Holsteiner Küste *nichts*. Warum müssen wir also zahlen wenn wir dort angeln??

Es geht hier um die Ostsee und nicht um irgendein privates Gewässer.

Liegt natürlich *nicht* an den Anglern aber an der mülligen Politik.


----------



## antonio (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

hat doch nix mit privat zu tun.
zahlen müßt ihr dort, weil dort alle zahlen müssen.
ich weiß nicht wer in mv-küstengewässern fischereirechte gepachtet/inne hat oder dergleichen. an die mußt du dich diesbezüglich wenden.
übrigens zu den küstengewässern dort zählt nicht nur die ostsse.

antonio


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Und ich finde einfach das es eine Sauerei ist für die Küste Extrageld zu verlangen. Da wird geerntet ohne gesäht zu haben. 
Binnengewässer werden ja noch mit Fisch besetzt und von daher verstehe ich das ich dort was bezahlen muß.

Die Ostsee sollte für jeden der schon die Fischerreiabgabe bezahlt hat frei sein. 

Nicht das es jetzt irgendwie falsch verstanden wird, ich habe bestimmt nichts gegen Angler aus den Osten oder sonstwo her sondern mich kotzt diese Abzocke an. 

Wenn etwas geleistet wird zahle ich auch gerne dafür aber hier bezahle ich für etwas ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erhalten. 

Wenn sie die Kohle wenigstens in die Strandreinigung oder vielleicht damit Angelplätze für Behinderte schaffen würden.. aber Nein... die Kohle wird eingesackt und man sieht nie wieder was davon.


----------



## Finke20 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

:vik:

@Klaus S.,

einfach mal lesen.

http://www.lallf.de/Hege-und-Fischbesatz.112.0.html


@antonio,

Das Fischereirecht in Küstengewässern steht dem Land zu, sofern nicht Dritte selbständige Fischereirechte innehaben.​


In den Küstengewässern des Landes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern existieren einige *Fischereirechte von Dritten*. Damit gilt die Angelerlaubnis der oberen Fischereibehörde nicht für​


das selbständige Fischereirecht der Stadt Usedom in Teilen des Usedomer Sees,
das selbständige Fischereirecht der Kirche zu Usedom in Teilen des Usedomer Sees,
das Lübsche Fischereirecht (westlich der Mündung der Harkenbäk bis Landesgrenze zu Schleswig-Holstein) und
das Fischereirecht der Hansestadt Rostock in der Unterwarnow und im Breitling.
Für den Bereich des westlicher Saaler Bodder existiert neben dem Fischereirecht des Landes MV ein Mitfischereirecht/Koppelfischereirecht für die Stadt Ribnitz-Damgarten (in diesem Bereich gilt sowohl die Angelerlaubnis für die Küstengewässer des Landes MV als auch die Angelerlaubnis 

Quelle http://www.lallf.de/Angelerlaubnis.124.0.html?&0=


----------



## Klaus S. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> @Klaus S.,
> 
> ...



Danke |supergri

Wo bleiben die anderen 75-80% der Einnahmen??
_*
Der Haushaltsvermerk bestimmt, dass die veranschlagten Ausgaben bis zur  Höhe von 25 %, ab dem Jahr 2004  20 % der Einnahmen aus dem Verkauf von  Angelerlaubnisscheinen geleistet werden dürfen.*_


----------



## Finke20 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

:vik:

Ach noch was @ Klaus S. 

Personen im Sinne des § 7 Abs. 7 LFischG erhalten die Jahresangelerlaubnis *kostenfrei*. Der Antrag mit Nachweis der Behinderung ist direkt an das LALLF - Abt. Fischerei und Fischwirtschaft - zu richten.


----------



## Rosi (11. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Moin Klaus, die Fischereiabgabe ist historisch begründet. Jetzt sag nicht, wenn die Schweden das Fischereirecht an SH abgegeben hätten, dann würde man bei euch drüben frei an den Küsten angeln dürfen. Im Grunde hat Meck-Pom das Fischereirecht den mecklenburgschen Herzogen zu verdanken. Zeige mir eine Gemeinde, welche auf eine Geldquelle verzichtet.

Verwendet   
wird das Geld z.B für die Fischtreppe in Neubukow, für das Meerforellenprojekt im Hellbach, Die Mefoaufzuchtanlage in Born, für die geplante Dorschaufzuchtanlage in Rostock, das künstliche Riff bei Nienhagen, oder die Markierung von Meeforellen. Es gibt sicher noch mehr Projekte, welche nicht nur von der Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden (reicht nicht), sondern auch noch durch EU Mittel. 

In 2009 wurden etwa 60 000 Küstenkarten ausgegeben.

Bei euch drüben gibt es diesen Geldbedarf auch. Dann fließen eben mehr EU Mittel. Und was meinst du wer die erwirtschaftet? Globalisierung grüßt. Kannst also ruhig mal herkommen und die 5€ für ne Woche löhnen. Vielleicht erwischst du mal den größten Fisch auf ner Wm (in Kühlungsborn) und gewinnst den Hauptpreis wer weiß?


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein reicht für Küstengewässer?*

Ich hab schon des öfteren in Rerik und Kühlungsborn geangelt. Hab auch meine Jahreskarten geholt. Empfinde die Abgabe aber trotzdem immer noch als Abzocke :q

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das mit meinen Geld doch etwas für die meklenburgische Küste gemacht wurde. 

Aber egal... es fließt ja doch wieder was zurück und das hab ich so nicht gewußt.


----------

